# Anyone ever use this cleanout cap?



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Jones-Stephens-S62304-3-x-4-Sewer-Popper-Cleanout-Relief-Valve

It's for exterior cleanouts. Anyone ever use one?

I can think of a dozen apartment buildings where this is a cheaper alternative to a sewage filled basement rental unit.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I've used similar ones. Can't see of this one has a spring. I've seen the spring break then you have an open clean out in the yard. Also I've seen heavy stoppages clog the popper that building still floods. 
It obviously won't help any if problem in the main line is before the clean out. I had a HO that assumed this cap would fix their problem but I had to explain this is a bandaid not permanent solution. I've installed them for owners that have a problem main line but don't or can't pay to fix

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not working in a full basement that drains the floor.

http://www.backwater-valves.com/Adapt-A-Valve.asp or a backwater valve.


----------

